# Our Babies



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

We have five youngsters aged 2 - 3 weeks. Two gray, three cinnamon, pied and split pied. They're being parent-raised but the parents are very tame so the babies are as well. Dad is a normal gray split pied, whiteface, and cinnamon, mom is a visual cinnamon pearl pied.


----------



## Mai (Oct 13, 2016)

They are absolutely adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerine (Jul 22, 2016)

So, so cute!! Are you planning on keeping any of them?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*our babies*

Wow - beautiful pics of beautiful babies! You must be proud "grandparents!"


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg how cute


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwww! Baby cockatiels are the best in my opinion


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They are beyond adorable when their feathers first come in!  Looks like the parents are doing a great job with them, too.


----------

